# Polygone in PS1 Spielen



## volstagg (7. Mrz 2015)

Hi Leute,

ich hab da mal wieder eine typisch blöde Frage mit der ich euch quälen muss, aber so bin ich nun mal.

Bei PS1 Spielen kann es ja des öfteren mal vorkommen das sich Polygone einfach mal ins Nirvana verabschieden, vorallem wenn man mit der Kamera zu nahe ranzoomt. 

Jetzt ist meine Frage warum das so ist und wie man sowas, aus Sicht eines Programmierers verhindern kann. Googel spuckt mir dazu leider nicht viel aus und das was es ausspuckt ist glaub ich nicht der Grund für das Verschwinden. Es kommt nämlich immer wieder etwas über floating-point und fixed-point Genauigkeit, aber ich denke das betrifft nur das zittern der Texturen.

Vielen Dank an alle die sich immer dazu erbarmen meine blöden Fragen zu beantworten.

LG

V.


----------

